# So I want to buy this tank I found...



## 300 H and H

So what does one have to do to satisfy the Government you capable of safely owning a tank???

Found an old M22, and it can be saved from the torch for probably less than it worth as scrap. It runs I am told. But before I go look I need to know if can be legally owned, and what is required for ownership...

The person who has it is getting the "eye" buy the ATF....he is supposed to bve cutting it up before thenew year, but hasn't....

Any help is sincerly appericiated!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP

Should not be an issue with owning it as long as the armaments are disabled or removed. There are a ton of them that go to shows and mock battles.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i think all you have to do is weld up the gun and remove the fire control so the gun can no longer be fired that would be gool to owne one


----------



## Trakternut

Just don't let Mulie get ahold of it or he'll be posting pix and tellling us how his wife thinks he looks good in it.  Darn good thing Bobcat rescued his Deuce from Mulie's clutches in time.


----------



## 300 H and H

The M22 is a cute little light tank. Lightly armored it can not withstand a 50 cal point blank in some areas. But with a 40 mph top speed, it can out run some things anyway....

16,000 lbs of FUN! I might just have to take a drive soon. It's couple hours away.The you tube vids look cool...

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...D49C3E80532322FE5FFED49C3&first=0&FORM=LKVR24

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...0BA0A2C7CBF&first=0&qpvt=M22+tank&FORM=IDFRIR

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Ice Queen

Go for it, sounds great, I would love to have a tank.


----------



## Dargo

Back when I did pawn shop software programming I had a pawn shop owner want to trade me a German panzer IV tank for my services.  It was freaking HUGE in comparison.  It had about 30 grenade launchers around it, making it look it had big spikes.  I think it weighed around 40k or 50k and hardly had enough power to move itself.  After learning it would actually "Cost" me money to take it (moving it to my house was going to be several thousand dollars - then what was I going to do with it, too big to move again), I passed on the deal.  I think he still has it.


----------



## Mtn-Track

It all depends how the guy that currently has it actually aquired it. Most of these were sold for scrap and/or a requirement that they were scrapped within a certain time frame. Usually the scrap requirement had a mandated 'proof' that it had actually been done. Depending how it was sold to this guy, he may have been required to cut it up and didn't. If that's the case, anyone cought in posession of it past the scrap-date will be in trouble along with the guy that was supposed to cut it up. Another possibility is that it was once "loaned" to a VFW or something and they decided to get rid or it, in which case it still belongs to the govt.

If he can't show the paperwork on how it was obtained then you might steer clear of it. The breach-block is the controlled part on it so I'm sure it's long since been removed prior to this guy getting a hold of it and the barrels probably been jacked-up beyone useable condition (general requirement). Other than all this, you CAN own a tank.


----------



## 300 H and H

The deal is he is supposed to cut it for the guy who holds the paper, and it expires(?) at the end of the year. I just think it's a shame to see it cut up, when it sure poses no danger for our country or our govenment any more. It is at this point it's simply a curio or relic, and should be left alone to it owners dicrssion. But such is apparently not the case.

Can you tell me if there is any way it's fate can be changed? Sounds to me like an ATF agent is justifiing his badge.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## 300 H and H

Dargo,

What would the Panzer IV be worth today? I bet alot if runs, maybe $100K but not if the government doesn't trust anyone to own it. What a bunch of BULL SH%&. IF the armament is done in properly it poses no more theat than a bull dozer could.

Trying a website called Steel Soldiers, at Bobcat's suggestion, but cann't access it yet....

REgards, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP

A little research of the M22 shows it had a spotty reliability record and might be a fix or watch it rust project.


----------



## 300 H and H

Or a static display...

Or scrap at $240/ton. I read the same about them, but they are small and look like the real deal... haulable with a PU. And could be worth more some day??? Don't know

Kirk


----------



## 300 H and H

A quick read abou the M22...

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...0BA0A2C7CBF&first=0&qpvt=M22+tank&FORM=IDFRIR

Good looking little tank.

Kirk


----------



## tommu56

try talking  to a curator at a private military museum.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/military-vehicle-technology-foundation-portola-valley

U.S. Army Transportation Museum


----------



## Doc

Neat.  I would love to have one.  I have just the place on my front lawn to display one.  

This thread is not complete without a pic of the M22


----------



## Cowboy

If you have enough money its my understanding you can buy anything. 

http://www.armyjeeps.net/armor1.htm

*M-18 Hellcat* *The M18 Hellcat was built by Buick in 1944.  We have reason to believe this unit actually saw combat in the Battle of the Bulge and after.  This is the Ferrari of the US WWII tanks and is still the fastest US production tank ever built.  We have 2 Hellcat’s and this is the nicest one of the two, and literally the best of the lot that came over from Europe.  This one was handpicked.  We are working on finishing the C4 Engine, muffler system, a few hoses and the dash.  It will be in mint condition.  If someone would like it battle ready, that can be done.  A lot of extra’s will be included in the sale anyway.  *
*Price: **$445,000.00 *



*
Location: Tooele, Utah 84074 *


----------



## Cowboy

This would be my choice for "bugout" transportation. 

http://www.armyjeeps.net/RunHuey/1966_huey_uh1h_gun_ship.htm
*1966 Huey UH-1H Gun Ship , Complete & Running       ( NO PAPERWORK )*​*This is a really good looking huey very complete in and out, starts and runs great but no Paperwork to fly it, Follow links below to see the initial startup after rebuild from both inside and outside the craft. *
















































*Nose art added 6-17-11*




*Nose art added 6-17-11*​


----------



## Mtn-Track

300 H and H said:


> The deal is he is supposed to cut it for the guy who holds the paper, and it expires(?) at the end of the year. I just think it's a shame to see it cut up, when it sure poses no danger for our country or our govenment any more. It is at this point it's simply a curio or relic, and should be left alone to it owners dicrssion. But such is apparently not the case.
> 
> Can you tell me if there is any way it's fate can be changed? Sounds to me like an ATF agent is justifiing his badge.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 
This sounds more like the guy holding the paperwork got this M22 through a private sale of still-govt-owned equipment. It was probably "on loan" to a museum or VFW(?) when it was discovered 'missing'. They came after it and are forcing him to pay for the destruction of it with a time requirement to prove it's been done (but not happened yet) under the watchful eye of an alphabet agency.

Sad, but it's probably destined for a Chinease steel mill before the end of the year.


----------



## fogtender

300 H and H said:


> The deal is he is supposed to cut it for the guy who holds the paper, and it expires(?) at the end of the year. I just think it's a shame to see it cut up, when it sure poses no danger for our country or our govenment any more. It is at this point it's simply a curio or relic, and should be left alone to it owners dicrssion. But such is apparently not the case.
> 
> Can you tell me if there is any way it's fate can be changed? Sounds to me like an ATF agent is justifiing his badge.
> 
> Regards, Kirk




Call your Senator, he may be able get an exemption for it if you plan on restoring it for historic reasons.


----------



## Kane

Yo, *300 H&H*.  I wonder how it'll run using that crappy ethanol blend?


----------



## tommu56

Kane said:


> Yo, *300 H&H*.  I wonder how it'll run using that crappy ethanol blend?



Just use aviation fuel plus that will make it fly across the field.

tom


----------



## 300 H and H

Kane,

IF I were to run it, I guarantee you it would get a dose of E10!!!

I use it in my 1962 Snowtrac...


----------



## Dargo

300 H and H said:


> Kane,
> 
> IF I were to run it, I guarantee you it would get a dose of E10!!!
> 
> I use it in my 1962 Snowtrac...




My 1962 absolutely despises E10!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Dargo said:


> My 1962 absolutely despises E10!


 
Nice ride Dargo, you could easily fit ten dead bodys in the trunk of that car .


----------



## 300 H and H

Dargo,

I guess you'll have to drive it over to Iowa to get some of the good stuff!!

Thanks for the GREAT LINK Cowboy. Real man's toys!!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## 300 H and H

Some E10 powered IOWA cars....


----------



## 300 H and H

Ok,

Now then before the thread drift we were talking about tanks, the armored ones tracks in you face with a really BIG GUN...

Kirk


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

300 H and H said:


> Ok,
> 
> Now then before the thread drift we were talking about tanks, the armored ones tracks in you face with a really BIG GUN...
> 
> Kirk


 
there is a way of disassembling it as scrap, buying it as scrap,and reassembling it, the dam things are large welded steel plates and panels and probably not worth the time and money to do something like that,that said, if you could buy it after they see it as scrap, in reusable pieces you could restore and paint them before assembly(going to restore it any way?) hope the guy who dismantles it has a good plasma cutter you would really have to want that particular tankand a lot of money,i think you could buy one cheaper that has the correct paper work


----------



## 300 H and H

If I buy it I am planning on a resale. I just want a reasonable finders fee is all. I do not want it to be cut up, and it should be in the experianced hands of a loving home, by someone who cares about it's history, even though in combat it has very little. It is still of the "great war" and should be preserved......And it's just so damn cute, the scale of it. It could fit in most garages. That just has to have some appeal with some one. I have an eye for such things if bought cheap enough....

Kirk


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I doubt the ATF will allow it to get in to private hands here in the US unless as Fogtender said (get your senator involved)as they have nothing better to do,now if it was being sent to Mexico they may let it walk....


----------



## 300 H and H

if the gun is de milled it isn't the problem. The salvage order it may have against it is. Foggy is right it may take Sentor Grassley getting involved. I have delt with him in the past on something else entirely. I hope he remembers me if it gets that far...

Kirk


----------



## murphy

did you get this thing bought Im in iowa and own a m47 patton that we are restoring if you didn't buy it and its still not cut up id pay a finders fee if I could get it bought let me know thanks


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

What is the law that prevents ownership of the gun part?  Is the caliber too big?

Can't you get an ATF Tax Stamp?


----------



## leadarrows

This guy has a shit load of tanks and other stuff. All privately owned. 
http://aroundindy.com/militarymuseum.php

One of his tanks.

http://photos.wikimapia.org/p/00/00/12/57/44_big.jpg



I can't find a better site but I have been in the place a few times. He has American, German and Russian tanks. A half track, Jeeps and at least one Huey.


----------

